# Oak leaves and goats



## DonnaBelle (Oct 11, 2009)

I have 2 little Nubian does who love oak leaves.

I also have a book that says oak leaves are poisonious, if so, why do they seem to be OK.  Does anyone know what happens if goats are made sick by oak leaves.

The man we bought them from had oaks all over his property also, as my husband asked him about it and he said his goats had always eaten them with no ill effects.

Just wondering.

Donnabelle


----------



## lilhill (Oct 11, 2009)

My goats eat oak leaves with no ill effects.  The green acorns now is another matter entirely.  They are toxic to goats.


----------



## Rockytopsis (Oct 11, 2009)

We cut some oak trees for our neighbor, loaded the brush on our trailer and hauled it to the middle of our field, the goats ran behind the trailer like DH had ice-cream on it. They were munching on leaves as he was pulling the brush off. Now the limbs are stripped bare. 

Every morning after the get their grain they run to get the acorns that have fallen at night and after they clean that up the run back to the hay feeders to clean them up, then they stroll around 11 acres looking for other "treats".

Here is a good list of good and bad plants.
http://fiascofarm.com/goats/poisonousplants.htm

Nancy


----------

